# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Fonts

## waxwing

Hi,
can someone give me some basics about setting up fonts and keyboard mappings? i have IExp set up to read it (using Encoding->Cyrillic) but I haven't figured out how to start writing yet.
Using win98 if that's important.
spasiba balshoye!   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

http://masterrussian.com/index-16.shtml http://www.masterrussian.com/htruswinkeyb.shtml

----------

